# Rock Music Poll



## turmeric (Apr 14, 2007)

Just thought I'd give this issue the Barna treatment.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Apr 14, 2007)

Where's the poll?


----------



## turmeric (Apr 14, 2007)

Can you see it now? You can vote for more than one option.


----------



## JohnV (Apr 14, 2007)

Meg:

Rock and music are two separate categories. Rock music itself is not one single category. There's no option for me to vote for. 

Music is one thing, and it can take an endless amount of forms. Rock is a philosophy which effects the way music is approached. You can't just talk about Rock Music as if it were one category. It isn't. 

But there's a different problem here too. Worship music is also put into a single category, and that too is just as impossible. Just because it may be the other extreme from Rock, that doesn't mean that you can just talk about worship music as if you're talking about one single thing. 

You can talk about colour, for example, but its the things that any one colour is on that makes it appropriate or inappropriate. A blue lampshade is more about the lampshade than about the colour. Music is just like that. There is no such thing as just music. It has to be attached to something; it has to communicate something. Otherwise there's no difference between music and noise. 

Talking about any kind of music is more about that which it is on (like a colour is on an object) than about organized sound. So talking about Rock Music is about Rock, not music. And then it's the Rock that determines what kind of noise is organized, and how it is organized. 

For me to vote on this, you would have to clarify. Because the way it is, even if you replaced "Rock music" with "worship music", I still wouldn't have anything to vote for.


----------



## Brian Bosse (Apr 14, 2007)

Famous quote...



> Foosball is ub da' debel!


----------



## KMK (Apr 14, 2007)

Define what you mean by *music*.


----------



## Tom Roach (Apr 14, 2007)

You really should change "Rock is neither good nor bad, depends on the artist."
to "Rock is both good and bad, depends on the song."
I voted for "Love it..." because I didn't want to take the neutral standpoint 

On a side note, I stopped listening to a lot of music this year. I will put it on and wonder how I used to believe that was cool.

By the way, "rock" music hasn't existed since the 1970's as far as I know.
However, I know what the category includes nowadays and if I had kids, I would stay up on the terms they use just so I could speak their cryptic language


----------



## etexas (Apr 14, 2007)

I like Rock, but really do not listen to much of it anymore. Not much out there I think, my car has Sirius so I do at times listen to some old RUSH and stuff like that, otherwise I pretty much have gone classical.


----------



## SRoper (Apr 15, 2007)

Rock is almost all I listen to. I like several different subgenres ranging from folk-rock to post-punk.


----------



## bradofshaw (Apr 15, 2007)

I also don't like the categories. Rock is too broad and ambiguous. There is a rock lifestyle, there is a rock industry, there is an original more specified genre (maybe, even that is very blurry), and there is the current umbrella of popular music which is often called rock or pop/rock, but which bears little or no necessary resemblance to either the early musical form, or even to the culture or ideals of the original music. Certainly, one would also need to differentiate between rock being bad on an artistic/musical level, and on a moral level in relation to its message. 

For the record, I think there is a large body of works that fit into the broader category of "rock" which are worth while both musically and intellectually, and even _some_ of those works which contain objectionable material may have valuable lessons to teach the discerning Christian about the lost and the culture at large. I happen to own over 300 CDs worth of them


----------



## shelly (Apr 15, 2007)

*Out-dated poll!!?*

Doesn't the comments make you think you should just scrap it and start over 

Maybe it would be helpful if people would list the kind of music they do listen to and in what situations.
The church I currently attend has 4 electric guitars, bongo drums and 2 singers, one of which leads during the worship music time.
The words are content rich in doctrine and worship. The music would probably make a lot of PB'ers run since it's in church.

At home I listen to the same, but add in clean country, classical, and a wide variety of ccm--usually not the fluff stuff(I find it irritating)


----------



## reformedman (Apr 28, 2007)

Instead of "depends on the artist" you should have put, "depends on your heart".

I believe everything is legal but how it effects you (personally) and how you react is what makes it a problem. Similarly, is wine bad? depends on you and how it effects you (personally). I hate rock, therefore I can hear it and it won't effect me other than to give me a headache. On the other hand, I shouldn't listen to Vivaldi because I have a bit of an addiction to it that was first manifested at the Classical Conservatory. 

Shellfish is good for some but bad for others, it depends on how it effects you (personally).


----------



## turmeric (Apr 28, 2007)

The "depends on the artist" thing is about taste - does good music glorify God more than bad music? I probably should have written the option so that that was more clear. Sorry!


----------

